# Topics > Related topics > Events >  RoboDEX, Tokyo Big Sight, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Website - robodex.jp

youtube.com/@robodexrxexpo5613

RoboDEX 2022 - January 19 - 21, 2022, Tokyo Big Sight, Tokyo, Japan

RoboDEX 2021 - January 20 - 22, 2021, Tokyo Big Sight, Tokyo, Japan and virtual

RoboDEX 2020 - February 12 - 14, 2020, Tokyo Big Sight, Tokyo, Japan

RoboDEX 2019 - January 16-18, 2018, Tokyo Big Sight, Tokyo, Japan

RoboDEX 2018 - January 17-19, 2018, Tokyo Big Sight, Tokyo, Japan

RoboDEX 2017 - January 18-20, 2017, Tokyo Big Sight, Tokyo, Japan

----------


## Airicist

Article "Japan is all set to welcome first ever robot development and application expo RoboDEX"

by Junko Nirmala
June 16, 2016

----------


## Airicist

1st RoboDEX 2017-Japan's leading exhibition for robots and development technologies

Published on Jun 7, 2017




> RoboDEX is a new exhibition for robot technology.
> From industrial/service robots to development technology, IT, AI, etc...
> all about robots gather at this show. In, 2017 January the 1st RoboDEX concluded with a great success on a very high note of 137 Exhibitors and 16,304 Visitors from around the world.

----------

